# Feeling like an idiot



## jane (Jan 30, 2006)

I've been really discouraged at school lately. I keep trying, and failing, and now I don't even want to try anymore, because what's the point? 

What are things I can do to stop feeling like an idiot, and have motivation again, even if the results are only mediocre-to-ok?


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Been there, I failed one unit twice before I finally passed and had more or less given up hope on graduating. What made it for me was knowing that unless I found the motivation to study and try, then I would never be able to accomplish my goals and that was enough to push me through.

Is there any tutoring you can do? Those help a lot.


----------



## bowlingpins (Oct 18, 2008)

I haven't been doing well either for the past year and because of this I have had to change my future plans in a big way. This has made me quite feel quite down lately. I wish I knew how to handle such situations but I don't... sorry, this is such a waste of a post.


----------



## rctriplefresh5 (Aug 24, 2009)

bowlingpins said:


> I haven't been doing well either for the past year and because of this I have had to change my future plans in a big way. This has made me quite feel quite down lately. I wish I knew how to handle such situations but I don't... sorry, this is such a waste of a post.


it was a great post for med.


----------



## sherbert (Jun 24, 2005)

Well, first stop calling yourself an idiot when you fail. Curb your perfectionism, sometimes "good enough" will suffice. I know it goes against the grain to say that, but it depends on energy expenditure. If you are making yourself incredibly irritable and depressed b/c an assignment wasn't "the best", it is not worth the energy. Keeping yourself healthy is much more important. 
Now if you are failing b/c you are not grasping the course material, go and meet with a tutor or (gasp) even speak with the professor during office hours. College is tough! While initially a GPA may matter, it rarely does not in the grand scheme. 


Q: What do they call the medical student that finishes at the bottom of his class? A: Doctor


----------

